# Time bomb cherry peppers



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2020)

I have seven of these beauties: 







I got them with my produce basket. The are called time bomb cherry peppers

What would you do with them? I have looked for recipes on the web, but most of those recipes use cherry peppers from a jar.

I was hoping for a recipe to stuff them with something yummy and then roast them.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 10, 2020)

Most cherry peppers are pickled, thus that's what the recipes that call for cherries are usually calling for.  There are a lot of recipes calling for fresh Fresno peppers, and that's something you could use a cherry pepper in place of, especially if you are looking for a little less heat.  They should be about the same amount of minced pepper, since it's also a thick fleshed pepper.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2020)

You can use any meat filling recipe you like to stuff them. I made a take on a Turkish ground lamb mixture to stuff green peppers from the garden. I think it was something like ground lamb, minced onion and garlic, dried mint and oregano, sumac, S&P. Not sure what else I may have added. You can find recipes for kofte that are similar. Or you can use your frikadellar recipe. 

We roasted some for dinner that night and froze some for a future dinner.


----------

